
Dell Picks Ubuntu Linux - andres
http://www.redherring.com/Article.aspx?a=22152&hed=Dell+Picks+Ubuntu+Linux
======
BrandonM
Frankly, I don't like Ubuntu, but I am still happy about this decision. Ubuntu
is the most Windows-like distro from what I've seen, and this should allow
users to migrate somewhat comfortably from the Windows world to the Linux
world.

The thing that I'm really happy about, however, is that I can now buy a Dell
Ubuntu laptop with the knowledge that I'll be able to replace the Ubuntu
install with a Gentoo one and still have all the necessary Linux drivers. No
longer will I have to be months behind bleeding-edge hardware in order to
ensure that everything will work in Linux. Of course, this might take some
time to occur (for a while I'm sure that they will only release well-supported
hardware), but if it's successful, hardware producers will eventually be
compelled to release Linux drivers alongside Windows ones.

------
vlad
Does anybody know why not PCLinuxOS? Has anybody tried their new 2007 edition,
or has positive experience with Ubuntu they want to share?

~~~
ecuzzillo
Ubuntu is highly popular, and is growing very quickly.

Moreover, it cares more about enabling nontechnical users (doctors, lawyers,
etc) to get work done than any other distribution I've seen. Most of the
advances in Ubuntu I've seen have been in the direction of making it easier
and easier for people who don't know what an operating system is to be helped
by Linux. (cf. Windows migration tools that automatically create a dual boot
system, and crawl the Windows partition to find bookmarks, email contacts,
etc).

As such, I think it's the most suitable distribution for a mainstream vendor
to adopt for sale to mainstream users.

